# Help with my Audi 100 1989



## MEPH (May 5, 2004)

I just bought this car. And there are a few things wrong with it and i couldn't find a manual. My low beams do not work my high beams do work.







Bulbs look like they are OK. And second my Speedometer isn't working. If i had a manual id dig in to see where my problems are but i don't have one. First im going to check the fuses if i find them and then im going to try to see if the line from the spedometer is plugged in the transmision.
Please let me know of any ideeas or sugestions. Thank you! Meph.


----------



## MEPH (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Help with my Audi 100 1989 (MEPH)*

Also a questions for those ahem all here who know more than me about audi's .. What is the difference between a 100 and a 200.
Thank you.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Help with my Audi 100 1989 (MEPH)*

The lights could be a fuse problem, but more than likely the headlight switch is fried. The problem is the low beams are not relayed...the highs are...


----------



## MEPH (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Help with my Audi 100 1989 (duandcc)*

here is some info on how to fox the speedometer
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...75958


----------



## metaldaze (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Help with my Audi 100 1989 (MEPH)*

If you need a speedo pm me i have 2 complete units for sale cheap


----------

